# Side steps



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
I've got a 1993 Talbot express motorhome and my wife ( who has short legs) is struggling to get in the front passenger seat. Does anyone know if you can get a step to attach and if so who supplies them.
Kindest regards
Patman


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

It might be worthwhile giving PWS in Poole a call on 01202 746851 as they make very reasonably priced steps (I think they are about £175 per pair including VAT). I know that they make Cab steps for Fiat Citroen & Peugeot. Click HERE for their website.

Brian


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*side steps*

Hi
Many thanks for that.
Regards Patman


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We use a stand alone folding double step which cost £30 from a camping shop. I daresay that it all depends on your budget.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Fiamma do a range of either folding steps, plastic steps and i can also supply omnistep etc fully electric steps.

Let me know Patman if you are interested in any of them, and i'll sort out the details and add them to Outdoorbits shop and you will get 5% off the price as a MHF Subscriber


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*side steps*

Evening all
Many thanks for that but I'm actually trying to kill two birds with one stone here. Apart from my wife struggling to get in the cab I was hoping that side steps may deflect some or all of the stones which seem to come from the front wheels and his the leading vertical edge of the accommodation. This seems to be getting full of little dents which I presume are thrown up while I'm turning.
Kindest regards Patman


----------

